# voiding dysfunction



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Dec 24, 2010)

What is the diagnosis code for Urinary retention and voiding dysfunction?


----------



## caromissunc1 (Dec 27, 2010)

I have used 788.20 for urinary retention in the past.
Most urinary dysfunctions are began with a 788. 
Hope this helps!


----------

